# Neon Tetras and Goldfish...



## skysuite (Apr 16, 2010)

Dear members...

I would like to make an enquiry on keeping Neon Tetras and Goldfishes.

At the moment, I have 4 goldfishes... A calico ryukin, a blackmoor and two other types of goldfishes. I am wondering if it is advisable to keep Neon Tetras in the same tank. would like to purchase about 3 of them. what do you all think? advise appreciated.

If not, what other types of fishes is advisable?

Regards...


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

what kind of fish do you have currently, and what are you water parameters?

Secondly, neon tetras are schooling fish and do best when you have 15-20 in a tank.


----------



## DCR (Apr 24, 2010)

Goldfish are members of the carassius auratus family, related to carp, and they typically like their water a little harder and with a higher pH than do most characins. Furthermore, goldfish appreciate much cooler temperatures than do the tropicals, so you would probably have to raise the temperature in the aquarium to a level that would be uncomfortable for the goldfish to keep any tropicals. Complicating this is the fact that goldfish are extremely messy fish, and in tanks, they tend to foul the water quite quickly, so fishes that are sensitive to excess waste build-up in the water probably aren't a good choice. Also, as a side note, I've seen larger goldfish swallow, even if only inadvertently, smaller fish such as neons and cardinals.

As for what companion fish I would recommend, other cool-water cyprinids would work just fine, those being: just about any danio, saving, maybe the giant, and some barbs, though some must be kept in large numbers to prevent semi-aggressive behavior.

In my experience, I've found that goldfish tend to be kept well with other carp, but not much else. Furthermore, the recommended amount of water per fish is relatively high, so not many can be healthily kept in small aquariums. That's usually fine with goldfish enthusiasts, though.

--DCR


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I definately agree with everything DCR said, and he's right that those fish would likely be good tankmates for a goldfish... IF YOU HAVE ROOM!

How big is your tank?

I'm wondering because goldfish are sold as cute small fish- but they quickly turn into cute BIG fish.

I've heard that the common goldfish needs at least 30-35 gallons PER FISH for it to have the space it needs to grow, which means 2 fish would probably need something bigger than 50-60G tank...

They're messy, and because of that produce TONS of ammonia, which is toxic to just about any other tropical fish. It's toxic to goldies too, but not AS much.

I think you should take into account what fish you have room for, and unless we're talking about a 120 gallon tank, tankmates are pretty much out of the question unless you manage to rehome some of your goldies.

Sorry if its not what you wanted to hear, but it's true. If you have a common size tank (under 40-50 gallons) then the 4 fish you have now will soon be suffering- and more tankmates right now, even if technically there's room at the moment, would only make things worse down the line.

If you're completely set on it, I do have one reccomendation. Get some apple/mystery snails. They eat plants, so most planted tank enthusiasts try to avoid them... but since you have goldfish, live plants are out of the question anyway. The snails I mentioned are much more interesting than the common pest snails... and more attractive. Plus they'll eat some of the mess (food debri mess, not poop mess) that the goldies leave behind.
Now saying that will solve your problem, but it's your best bet if you have your mind set on introducing something.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm on board with previous responders.


----------



## skysuite (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the information and help guys..... I think I will stick to Goldfishes only. As I have a tank enough for about 4 Goldfishes. Im also listening to the guidance fromt he petshop owner. Goldfishes can be giant animals. hehe. Tetras will come another time...


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

lol you'll end up like me and have tons of aquariums


----------



## skysuite (Apr 16, 2010)

*Biter Goldfishes.*

New thread on my goldfish posted... need help.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Simple answer is no. Neons fit the goldfish's mouth. No point mixing them even if they have similar environmental requirements.


----------

